# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  گروه تلگرام ازمون های گاج

## alish78

سلام دوستان
یه گروه درست کردیم برای ازمون های گاج که راحت تر بتونیم در ارتباط باشیم هر کی خواست میتونه بیاد


*******/7023

----------

